# ugggh one month still



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Near impossible to strip if you aren't over tightening.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

mountains been open here for over 2 weeks


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

not big bear its unbearable and my first mammoth/tahoe trip is beginning dec 12th. this is too gay. the heatwave in so cal has driven the season back.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Don't lose faith 

However you are right... I may just go to Tahoe for a season opener or something.


----------



## KIKNIT (May 19, 2008)

So when will Big Bear be opening? 

Me and a buddy will be flying in from New Zealand to get som So Cal stoke before we head to Vail. We're looking at the 26th of November, is this realistic for Big Bear?

And if it is, could anyone give us a ride to Big Bear? We are hilarious. Honest.

Hollah.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

it might be open, if it is hit me up with a private tell.


----------

